# Dozer blades



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I am in the possession of two very cool dozer blades, but dont really know who to give them to. The vindicator comes with one, but not in the army list entry, should i bother? seems a little pointless for a siege tank. i was reckoning on shoving them on some Razor-Os...


----------



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

With the vindicators range I find that my vindicator gets to use the re-roll now and then. It has to move if you get the first turn and no place is better for the siege tank than in a forest :wink: I have seen vindicators get imobeliced and be unable to shoot for the hole game becouse a singel 1 in the first turn...

Go fore it dude


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Depends, if you're lucky enough to get a great starting position for your vindie, the dozer is pointless. But, if you end up having to make the long haul across difficult terrain, it can be a life saver.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

whichever model it will look coolest on.

failing that, the model you can forsee using it most often.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ha. thanks CCCP, you know me too well...

thanks guys, ill have one on the vindie and one on a razor for my vets.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Rare Earth magnets. Move said blade to wherever it is needed.


----------

